# The shim.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back when I started with bees lots of bee keepers were in the George Irme groove. One of his things for improved honey harvest was a shim, I don't remember the size off the top of my head today.
Any way I decided to try my hand with a shim. It is 1 1/2 high with one inch screened holes on the sides and a entrance.
One thing I learned right away is what a waste it was setting on the hive brood chamber with the cut comb honey super on top. In a weeks time They had filled the vent holes with proplis, and did about a frame worth of burr comb on the top bars.










Once I removed it then installed the cut comb honey super on the brood chamber I tried the shim on top then the intercover and outer cover.
No more burr comb on any of the top bars and they even cleaned the proplis off the vent screens. I also got what I thought was some of the cleanest cut comb honey. I felt it was so clean because they didn't have to track thru the whole house to empty the nectar in the cells.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Delete!


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

So what was the intended use that made you place a shim on in the first place?

I use "shims" for many reasons. Feeding, requeening, etc. 

But I have never just put one on in the middle of a flow and left it there. Of course the bees will fill it in. 

Many folks use a shim for reasons like an additional entrance. Which is easily done with a hole drilled in the super, allowing access to the bees without going through a queen excluder or the brood chanber.

I agree not using for what you seemed to suggest. But they are useful for other management tasks. I have one for every hive, and every nuc. Not really a "shim" but more of a spacer (without a entrance) to allow room above the hive.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"when I started with bees lots of bee keepers were in the George Irme groove. One of his things for improved honey harvest was a shim,"*

*"I tried the shim on top then the intercover and outer cover.
No more burr comb on any of the top bars and they even cleaned the proplis off the vent screens. I also got what I thought was some of the cleanest cut comb honey."*

I also use shims yet when feeding syrup on hives with high frame rest, for a few other things, like pollen patties and candy boards.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i am assuming that burr comb isnt something that is wanted in a hive or is it something that is marketed differently?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

bur is any comb put any place it is no wanted


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It is marketed differently too, so don't waste it when you scrape it out of the hive.

I carry a couple of 2 gallon pails to the bee yards. When I find the nice clean burr comb in the hive I keep it seprate from the stuff that is darker and has proplis mixed in with it.

When I get home I place it in the solar melter so it melts seprate.




























You don't need any thing this big unless you plan on recycleing 50 or more frames a year and plan on doing a lot of removal jobs.

That nice clean bright yellow wax sells for a higher dollar than the darker brown stuff does. This year any thing that is cosmitic grade we are selling for 5.50 a pound in 3 pound lots only plus the cost of shipping. 










 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

never thought about keeping it out of the other . I haven't done any dark ,just the honey comb , these senor moments are getting to me .


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my...isn't that a LOVELY piece of beeswax?  It's just so creamy and lovely..I can smell it right through the screen. 

I really need to get things set up better this year at the new place. Bees are unhappy where I placed them. sigh. Maybe over on the other side of the pasture....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not to worry Tom I have thoise senior moments to. Some days the moments last for hours though.
Just the other day I walked out to the honey house and started to open the door and stoped. NOW what was I coming out here for? Turned around and left with out figureing out what I was going to do. A day latter I remembered what I was going to do. get the big broom to clean the snow off the truck.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

yea ,, but when I do that ,, I remember when I'm at work , and the senor moment returns when I get home .. :hair now what was that I remembered ?? Guess I must have taken care of it ..:nanner:


----------

